# Tetra with lockjaw??



## hanabatake (Jun 7, 2006)

I looked in my tank this evening to find one of my Neons with his mouth hanging open. I watched him for several minutes and he's swimming around with his mouth agape, and I dont think he can close it. Is he a goner??


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

I've heard of this before with goldfish. If I recall the owner just pushed the fishes jaw back into place.


----------



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

One of my neons is like that - it looks like his bottom lip is out further. My other fish are Cardinals so I didn't know if that was normal for a neon. But I'd never seen it before. Anyway, he can eat just fine and otherwise appears normal.

I'd make sure yours can eat.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Soemtimes itcan be corrected by gently trying to close it with utmost care. I have hadcichlidsthat this has occered to because they tried to eat something too big for thier mouths and it corrected itself in time but i would not hesitate to try to correct it manually if it has been prolonged..


----------

